# Getting a Feet to sockets



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

:no:

Loop impedance?
can you get 0.4s disc time?
protection size?
size of feed cable?
RCD if any?
Is there a neutral? [just been to one where 'factory electrician' had connected a 13A socket across 2 phases in a dol starter :laughing:]

Why not just go the extra 10m and do it properly?? [assuming that the supply 10m away is adequate]


----------



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

I understand everything you are saying budy and i agree that i need to make sure the disconection time and size of cable and rcd and all that.
the sockets i am putting in are rcd type sockets. the main feed is a 6mm cable. have not had a look at the breaker size due to the fact that it is up on a buz bar, how ever. a six mill cable must have a minimum fuse size of 50 amps . i am putting in a fuse spur dp in. protected by a 20 amp fuse due to the load. the three phase supply is old collors r y b and black+ earth.

must say i am thinking of doing what you said anyway and going for the 10m run, but still be intrusting at what you have to say about the situation
:thumbup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Gavin my old mate. If you need to ask questions at your level of enquiry then I think you would be better served getting someone else to do the job for you. Your post leave me cold and I wonder if you are really well enough qualified and or experienced enough to be left to your own devises.
Best of wishes to you but - be careful that you are not pushing yourself too far.

Frank


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

have to say I'm a tad concerned by what is being suggested, 
1)I like to keep things on there own circuit-best practice
2)if it's three phase does it even have a neutral- not unless some of the control gear is single phase.
3) ten meters is a walk in the park, use spring steel perlin clips and swa,cable tray and concrete fixings or steel conduit or even steel trunking. 

Can't help but feel that some more training required


----------



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi All,
Let me first say that i am well trained, was just asking this for two reasons.
first- i have seen someone do this but thought to myself should he be doing this.
second- did not want to have to move a load of machines round to do the cable run.
the disconection times and zs and all that would meet the standard of the regs.
as i am new to the three phass systems i thought i would ask here.
deep down i knew you would propabley say do the run. just needed to see what all you guys would have to say.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Mmmmmm

That's why I put what I put
It aint just a case of 'lash a bit of wire to whatever is convenient/close to hand':wallbash:


----------



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

Well thanks for your help anyway,
the main reason for me asking you was because i have seen this doen befor. not what i would have done if i could have helped it. but as i have seen it done. needed to see what you guys had to say. i am going to put in the run. keep sockets with socket hay...


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

If the jobs worth doing its worth doing right.
Ihate single phase tap offs on equipment isolators.
Rule of thumb is one piece of eqipment one isolator and individual circuit protection.
For safe isolation no tap offs.
We do work for a large engineering company when they want more than one new supplies in a part of the factory we fit an addditional local TPN MCB board local to the area then its easier to carry out add works or alterations in the future.


----------

